# 2.6.4_rc1-love2 aka "Only The Best For My Monkey"

## steel300

Here they are. Someone tell me I'm still useful.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Latest prepatch snapshot for 2.6.4
> 
> +The latest patch from Andrew Morton
> ...

 

----------

## Oid

My god man! You are a machine!

----------

## antisthenes

Just so you know, there's a new version of the bootsplash patch that gets rid of the error.

----------

## steel300

 *antisthenes wrote:*   

> Just so you know, there's a new version of the bootsplash patch that gets rid of the error.

 

What error? I was unaware of an error.

----------

## pestilence

Steel you've done it again...love to you m8  :Smile: 

----------

## antisthenes

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *antisthenes wrote:*   Just so you know, there's a new version of the bootsplash patch that gets rid of the error. 
> 
> What error? I was unaware of an error.

 

The one that you had to fix by hand, I think.  It's mentioned in the bootsplash portage changelog.

----------

## steel300

Oh, that error. It was an easy one to fix. I'm not bothered upgrading the patch for that easy of an error.

----------

## Oid

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Current love-sources release: 2.6.4_rc1-love1 

 

Sig change  :Wink: 

Edit: Repeatedly unable to manage a proper quote... argh

----------

## steel300

 *Oid wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Current love-sources release: 2.6.4_rc1-love1  
> 
> Sig change 
> 
> Edit: Repeatedly unable to manage a proper quote... argh

 

Fixed the sig. Thanks for catching that. At least I'm starting to remember changing the extraversion.

----------

## pestilence

Ah...finally alsa updated to 1.0.3. Add that to the changelog somewhere Steel i know lots of people waiting for this one  :Smile: 

----------

## Oid

So Steel, I know you hear this constantly, whats the issue with supermount again?

I've been running it on 1 system just to see what it's all about and haven't noticed any problems yet, just curious if i am missing something.

----------

## LAsk

@Steel300: First of all I want to thank you for a great job  :Smile: 

Then I wonder if it is possible to add the omnibook module that can be found on http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=48623&package_id=47019

I would be very grateful.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

Oid owes steel a pizza, supermount is an evil implementation of a good idea, i have it in my evil-sources patchset to appease the supermount crowd, but as soon as udev/dbus/HAL/etc. get mature and widespread enough, i will remove it because i don't like the implementation either, but that's a ways off.

----------

## PaulGMiller

genkernel and manual seem to falter at the same point 

```
SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      kernel/sched.o

kernel/sched.c: In function `dependent_sleeper':

kernel/sched.c:1889: error: structure has no member named `time_slice'

kernel/sched.c:1890: error: too few arguments to function `task_timeslice'

make[1]: *** [kernel/sched.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

```

Strangeness

any suggestions?

Config: http://web.mit.edu/millerp/.config

----------

## Oid

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> Oid owes steel a pizza, supermount is an evil implementation of a good idea, i have it in my evil-sources patchset to appease the supermount crowd, but as soon as udev/dbus/HAL/etc. get mature and widespread enough, i will remove it because i don't like the implementation either, but that's a ways off.

 

If I had the money, id buy him a few pizzas for throwing these together for us so fast  :Wink: 

But how is it evil?  :Wink: 

----------

## neenee

i had a weird problem with starting X, but after

recompiling my nvidia-glx too, it worked fine.

----------

## Gavrila

why deos the ebuild try to download 2.6.3 kernel instead of 2.6.4-rc1?

----------

## OneOfOne

 *Gavrila wrote:*   

> why deos the ebuild try to download 2.6.3 kernel instead of 2.6.4-rc1?

 

love goes like this for -rc1 releases:

stable kernel -> patch it up to latest rc -> add mm -> make the package against latest "final" kernel.

so its :

2.6.3 -> 2.6.4-rc1 -> 2.6.4-rc1-mm2 -> final patch applies on top of 2.6.3

peace

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

@Gavrila

because the love patch includes the patch to update to 2.6.4_rc1

@Oid

because it does everything in kernel space and it does it in a fashion that slows stuff down if there is no disc in the drive.

----------

## Gavrila

Thank u all guys  :Smile: 

Gonna love it ehehe  :Smile: Last edited by Gavrila on Wed Mar 03, 2004 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pink

All's well here Steel - many thanks for your effort, please believe that it is appreciated.   :Razz: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Oid
> 
> because it does everything in kernel space and it does it in a fashion that slows stuff down if there is no disc in the drive.

 

Even you misunderstand the real issue - as it's done in kernelspace it's _dangerous_, it can cause data corruption and all kinds of problems. Things that belong in userspace should be implemented in userspace - we wouldn't want X in the kernel either would we?

Instead watch out for Robert M. Love's Project Utopia, there are CVS ebuilds on BMG for Gnome-Volume-Manager and the HAL and DBUS dependencies.

----------

## Oid

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   
> 
> @Oid
> 
> because it does everything in kernel space and it does it in a fashion that slows stuff down if there is no disc in the drive. 
> ...

 

Ahh yes, most definately a thing I should remove...... Thanks guys =D

----------

## Regor

Looks good to me too. Nothing seems to be missing and everything I use looks like it's working right. Another fine release, thanks!

----------

## hardcore

Damn, damn damn damn damn, I just started/stopped a compile of evil1 because I forgot to take out agpgart.  Dah.  Oh well, keep the insane amount of good work steel.  And thanks as well to Evil, without his efforts, I'd actually have to change my fstab around what with not having supermount and all.  God i'm lazy, so lazy.

----------

## _Nomad_

The monkey in my computer seems very satisfied  :Laughing:   He's definitly got the best

----------

## dedeaux

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   
> 
> @Oid
> 
> because it does everything in kernel space and it does it in a fashion that slows stuff down if there is no disc in the drive. 
> ...

 

I am interested in GVM, HAL and DBUS cvs ebuilds you speak of.  A quick survey of the the BMG website left me empty handed tho....  Can you point me in the right direction?

----------

## ejohnson

I'm glad to see the "Monkey Quote" being used for the powers of good.

Thanks again Steel300 for everything.

Here, I'll even kick down a mirror for all the late comers to _rc1-love2

----------

## nevynxxx

SOLC(my new abreviation for Spawn_of_Lovechild)...I have udev working, it is happy, how do I now go about adding DBUS and HAL support, and does only gnome support it at the mo? 

Where would I go to get involved in these projects?

----------

## gringo

Hey, thanks for this , Steel!  This monkey loves my harddrives  :Wink: 

@nevynxxx: dbus is in portage, hal isnt but its easy to install manually ( maybe there is already an ebuild).

I tried once getting them to work with my pure udev, but during boot i get weird messages regarding unlinked dbus libraries and system locks. After unmerging dbus all worked nice again.

Can someone confirm this ??Last edited by gringo on Wed Mar 03, 2004 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oid

Linux ember 2.6.4-rc1-love2 #2 Wed Mar 3 02:55:10 PST 2004 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Linux zola 2.6.4-rc1-love2 #1 Wed Mar 3 03:19:09 PST 2004 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Beautifully on both.... Nice work again =D

----------

## tatesworld

quick google search on the hal & dbus stuff is here

http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/hal

http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/dbus

----------

## FirechilD

looks good, no problems with the ati-drivers anymore  :Smile: 

----------

## nephros

What's the "4kb instead of 8kb kernel stack" option about?

(under kernel hacking) The help page wasn't.

Am I right in assuming that this option is only useful for highly loaded systems like DB and webservers with a lot of clients or will I benefit in any way as a desktop user (and java developer)?

----------

## steel300

 *nephros wrote:*   

> What's the "4kb instead of 8kb kernel stack" option about?
> 
> (under kernel hacking) The help page wasn't.
> 
> Am I right in assuming that this option is only useful for highly loaded systems like DB and webservers with a lot of clients or will I benefit in any way as a desktop user (and java developer)?

 

That's the general idea. It also breaks binary modules (Nvidia). I wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a couple thousand threads running all the time.

----------

## didl

Thanks for the new love - running like charm   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Nomad_

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> That's the general idea. It also breaks binary modules (Nvidia). I wouldn't recommend using it unless you have a couple thousand threads running all the time.

 

I learned that the hard way... Always trying new things, most of the time without even knowing what they do  :Laughing: 

----------

## dr_strange

For my life I can't find the dxr3/H+ support in the config... could someone send me in the right direction?

Thanks

----------

## markfl

 *PaulGMiller wrote:*   

> genkernel and manual seem to falter at the same point 
> 
> ```
> SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*
> 
> ...

 

Same error here

----------

## bssteph

 *PaulGMiller wrote:*   

> genkernel and manual seem to falter at the same point 
> 
> ```
> SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*
> 
> ...

 

Looks like a problem with code activated by Hyperthreading support. Could you rebuild without SMT?

steel: This is probably something that needs to be cleaned up by Nick unless it's something obvious like a name change.

----------

## christsong84

dagnabit steel...I'm still messing around with the kernel configs on the 2.6.3 sources and already you guys are on love2 iteration of 2.6.4_rc1...I don't think I'll ever get some time off of maintaining my box with cool new stuff!  :Wink: 

good job! hehe

btw: I get framebuffer working but for some reason my initrd from bootsplash ain't showing  :Sad: 

----------

## Gandalf the White

Another job well done, thanks!

Just a quick q though, sure it's been asked before, NO, i'm not asking about supermount!, uhhh, why is it that love-sources are not part of the portage tree, so many people use it? Anyway, just curious, it's not like it's difficult to do 

```
ebuild love-sources_xxxx digest
```

 But anyway, sorry if this is a stupid question.

----------

## neenee

that question has been discussed here.

the answer should be in there somewhere  :Wink: 

----------

## ProtectionFault

Great job steel300...

thx

----------

## c0bblers

Hi,

Any news on the CFQ/Packet writing issue?  At the moment I'm running a patched 2.6.3-mm4...I managed to patch in elv-select and packet writing and get it all working with CFQ on my hard drive and AS on my cdrw.  I miss some of the cool bits of love-sources though  :Sad: 

Cheers,

James

----------

## Gandalf the White

 *neenee wrote:*   

> that question has been discussed here.
> 
> the answer should be in there somewhere 

 

Thanks!

Sorry, I guess I should read, makes sense though. Thanks!

----------

## Erythro73

I've got an error compiling this love source (it was almost the same with 2.6.3-love6:

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c: In function 'aty128_init':

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859:error: 'dev' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859:error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859:error: for each function it appears in)

I have an ATI Rage 128 graphical card!

----------

## ejohnson

There has been a new patch on lkml that allows DMA access for copying data from cdroms.  Found here

Last time I heard steel300 was going to take a look at it for the next release and bssteph had the time went ahead and patched it in for this love.bssteph's version of the patch is here.  You might want to check your SYS usage before and after to take notice of the changes  :Wink: 

ps- I just checked my site it seems down, but shouldn't be for long

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

its going to be in the next release of evil-sources.

----------

## bssteph

To clarify, the patch enables DMA for copying audio data.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *Erythro73 wrote:*   

> I've got an error compiling this love source (it was almost the same with 2.6.3-love6:
> 
> drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c: In function 'aty128_init':
> 
> drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859:error: 'dev' undeclared (first use in this function)
> ...

 

The solution is to find the the line that has  *Quote:*   

> &pdev-dev

 in it and change it to  *Quote:*   

> &pdev->dev

 

This has been true for the last 3 love releases. The guy that made the type posted the solution but it seems he hasn't go around to fixing it in whatever patch Steel is using.

----------

## gringo

Most of you surely already noticed but anyway, 2.6.4_rc2 is out !

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *dedeaux wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*    *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   
> 
> @Oid
> 
> because it does everything in kernel space and it does it in a fashion that slows stuff down if there is no disc in the drive. 
> ...

 

emerge gentoolkit-dev

gensync -l 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *nevynxxx wrote:*   

> SOLC(my new abreviation for Spawn_of_Lovechild)...I have udev working, it is happy, how do I now go about adding DBUS and HAL support, and does only gnome support it at the mo? 
> 
> Where would I go to get involved in these projects?

 

g-v-m is only the frontend, the entire backend is D-BUS and HAL - you could do a different frontend implementation if you wanted but don't expect RML to do it, he's a Ximian good guy now.

I would check out http://primates.ximian.com/~rml/blog/ - and mail rml to see where he needs a hand to make project utopia come true.

----------

## wo0zy

I got this error

```
In file included from drivers/char/drm/via_drv.c:57:

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: error: `DRIVER_PCI_IDS' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: error: initializer element is not constant

drivers/char/drm/drm_drv.h:539: error: (near initialization for `viadrv_pciidlist[0]')

make[3]: *** [drivers/char/drm/via_drv.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/char/drm] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/char] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

any ideas why I get this??

----------

## nevynxxx

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> emerge gentoolkit-dev
> 
> gensync -l 
> 
> 

 

Hmmmm...nice....stuff to play with. why the dbus and hal ebuilds masked, and how do I unmask them again? I forgot   :Twisted Evil: 

and I joined the dbus and hal mailing lists on freedesktop.org to see if I can help their....if I can find the time to commit some time to this (rather than doing it when I'm board) I will mail RML.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *christsong84 wrote:*   

> btw: I get framebuffer working but for some reason my initrd from bootsplash ain't showing 

 

Same problem here... I get framebuffer working, but the bootspalsh doesn't work  :Sad: 

----------

## phlashback

 *Quote:*   

> I've got an error compiling this love source (it was almost the same with 2.6.3-love6: 
> 
>  drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c: In function 'aty128_init': 
> 
>  drivers/video/aty/aty128fb.c:1859:error: 'dev' undeclared (first use in this function) 
> ...

 

I had posted the patch a while ago. I did not make an aditional patch to patch this because it is trivial. The *fixed* (i use this term lightly  :Wink:  ) patch is  here

It has the same name, and is the same thing, just adjusting the aty128fb.c so that it compiles. once again.. sorry that this has caused you a problem  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

I miss beta kernels  :Sad:  anyone wanna take a guess as to when 2.7 might be out? (yes SPOLC I know "It will be released when its ready") but 2.6 is really rather boring lately I havent even compiled a new kernel in a week or two so lets hear what everyone thinks about when we can start playing with 2.7 god knows ill be setting up an old machine so I can play with it and not fear for data corruption

----------

## steel300

 *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   

> I miss beta kernels  anyone wanna take a guess as to when 2.7 might be out? (yes SPOLC I know "It will be released when its ready") but 2.6 is really rather boring lately I havent even compiled a new kernel in a week or two so lets hear what everyone thinks about when we can start playing with 2.7 god knows ill be setting up an old machine so I can play with it and not fear for data corruption

 

I can't wait for the 2.7 kernels. 2.6 was such a huge step forward, hopefully, 2.7 will be even further advanced. The mm series is not boring by any means. There's always new scheduler and vm stuff getting added. Hopefully it'll make it mainstream so we can focus on even faster kernels.

----------

## watashiwaotaku7

also, will the love patchset be following 2.6 or 2.7 or, will it stay with 2.6 until 2.7 has had a bit of maturity time?

edit

schedulers dont show much of a difference on my laptop, i almost wish i had a slower one just so i could enjoy the excitement but under my normal conditions 2.8ghz takes care of most anything *shrug* maybe ill bust out some old components and set up my "new" amd k-5 75mhz and do a lot of distcc

/edit

----------

## steel300

 *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   

> also, will the love patchset be following 2.6 or 2.7 or, will it stay with 2.6 until 2.7 has had a bit of maturity time?
> 
> edit
> 
> schedulers dont show much of a difference on my laptop, i almost wish i had a slower one just so i could enjoy the excitement but under my normal conditions 2.8ghz takes care of most anything *shrug* maybe ill bust out some old components and set up my "new" amd k-5 75mhz and do a lot of distcc
> ...

 

Love will follow 2.7, if I'm the maintainer still.

----------

## _Adik_

of course you will, you dont want more pizzas?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> of course you will, you dont want more pizzas?  

 

I've yet to see any pizzas arrive at my door. I really need to start writing down who owes me pizza.

----------

## mirko_3

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

>  *christsong84 wrote:*   btw: I get framebuffer working but for some reason my initrd from bootsplash ain't showing  
> 
> Same problem here... I get framebuffer working, but the bootspalsh doesn't work 

 

Same here   :Sad: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   also, will the love patchset be following 2.6 or 2.7 or, will it stay with 2.6 until 2.7 has had a bit of maturity time?
> 
> edit
> 
> schedulers dont show much of a difference on my laptop, i almost wish i had a slower one just so i could enjoy the excitement but under my normal conditions 2.8ghz takes care of most anything *shrug* maybe ill bust out some old components and set up my "new" amd k-5 75mhz and do a lot of distcc
> ...

 

That would be okay by me - I could always do a seperate -love-STABLE based on 2.6

----------

## tdb

Hey Steel, Lovechild, Evil:

Thank you for doing all this.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*    *watashiwaotaku7 wrote:*   also, will the love patchset be following 2.6 or 2.7 or, will it stay with 2.6 until 2.7 has had a bit of maturity time?
> 
> edit
> 
> schedulers dont show much of a difference on my laptop, i almost wish i had a slower one just so i could enjoy the excitement but under my normal conditions 2.8ghz takes care of most anything *shrug* maybe ill bust out some old components and set up my "new" amd k-5 75mhz and do a lot of distcc
> ...

 

-love-STABLE, that's a good one. I don't mind doing two releases though. We'll see how buggy 2.7 is when it's first debuted.

----------

## Fire-Reiher

we need something like a love-sources pizza-fond...  :Wink: 

----------

## tdb

I swear, I'll call the nearest Papa John's and buy this kid a pizza. I don't know how this works, but I'll do it. Can we get email gift certificates?

----------

## hardcore

Open a paypal account.  Everytime you ask for supermount (or use it as the case may be in evil-sources), donate ~$10 to the general fund for love, steel, and evil.  Then they can feast upon the sweet, sweet donations.

----------

## jonny5

May sound like silly question but is this basically a pre-patched, extremely new and very stable kernel and that is why everyone loves the "love" source so much.  I am rather new to Linux, Gentoo, and this beating my head against the keyboard.

It helps knowing where to start, cause then you don't have to keep working from the beginning over and over and over again once you find something better.

----------

## danone

jonny well I can say I love the love-sources:-) damn i love the support the power:-) maybe other think so..

----------

